# Kindle doesn't work within the promised temperatures



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

My kindle gets slow reading outside on summer nights now. It's 15 C which is about 50 F?
What to do?

Ps. Its a paperwhite. The second one.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm not sure there's much you can do other than return it if it troubles you that much.

I've certainly seen slow down with a cold kindle, I suspect it's down to the liquid within the screen.

I've only seen it at low UK temperatures (5C or less), I'm surprised that you're finding 15C is cold enough to upset it, that's an ordinary day in the UK (peak today is only expected to be 18C!).


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I was surprised too. It's an ordinary day in Norway too


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's truly not working when the temps are in the 40's/50's (Fahrenheit) then you probably need to contact them.  That's well within the specifications which say it should function fine down to around freezing and in heat up to around 95F. The range for storage (not operation) is a bit broader.

Folks have noticed at the 'too hot' end, that the air temp can be within range but if you're in the sun the radiant heat can heat it to above the recommended temp and cause problems. 

Not sure if they'll just replace it if it's out of warranty, but even then they'll often offer a discount on a replacement.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

It is working, but the next page is going slower. It's lagging a bit. I just wondered if it was normal and such. It works fine every other way, so unsure if I should replace it or not if they would do that. I would have to get a new skin anyway, might just use it till it breaks. 

I also have a kindle basic with buttons, that one really doesn't like sun, even here in cool Norway. 

But my used Kindle Ico, the original kindle, doesn't seem to mind, so I read that one a bit more outside.


----------

